# Corn Fly??



## swizzle (Jan 15, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this bottle? Is it an insecticide, poison, grandpa's rhumatism medicine? What would it be worth? Jason


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 15, 2006)

Corn cures, corn witches ... no corn flies.
 post a photo, sounds interesting.


----------



## swizzle (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't own the bottle and can't get a pic of it. Really sucks. The best I can do is give a brief discription. It's a small square bottle approx. 2 and a half inches tall. I believe its a rolled lip and say's corn fly down the front of the bottle. I believe its 1880's-90's. That's about all I can say about it. Jason


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Jason, A corn fly is a butter fly. The yellow and white common butter flies you see in every garden in the world in spring and summer. It layes it eggs on corn stalks and when they hatch the larva, better known as a corn silk worms, begin to feed on the ears of corn. Farmers are not fond of them at all as they can wipe out your crop.

 It may be an insectacide, that would be mixed with a fixed amount of water and hand sprayed on the crop.

 Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Matt and Jason.

 This the one ? Just over 2 in. tall,square with hand tooled lip. Found this one in a box of minis at a bottle show. Think I paid a buck for it. Think it was probably a solution of some sort for dissolving or removing corns ? Always watching for odd embossed mini's at shows and flea markets. Have a few diggers that keep watch for them too. Get a lot  of sample size bottles too. Don't take up a lot of space.


----------



## swizzle (Jan 15, 2006)

Same bottle with a few differences. The one I saw has a different lip, I believe its called a rolled lip and the glass is thicker. Its definately the same product though. You guys are awesome. Thanx, Jason


----------



## slimdigger (Jan 16, 2006)

another Corn Fly variant...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd say the corn remover medicine is probably correct. It looks sort of like an iodine bottle, probably had a little glass applicator like iodine bottles have. They look like late bottles most likely made at the turn of the 20th century.


----------



## swizzle (Jan 18, 2006)

Yup that looks just like the bottle that was sniped from me on ebay. That and an amber 6 sided poison from sharp and dohme. Jason


----------

